
Founders Come First - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.trueventures.com/blog/2010/09/22/founders-come-first/
======
jacquesm
It's the beginning of the end of yet another bubble as far as I read the tea
leaves, and I'll be very happy when all those throwing silly money at unproved
concepts have gone away to lick their wounds for another decade or so.

The current bubble is powered by the success of the likes of facebook, twitter
and mint, everybody that has a $ to spare wants to be in on the action.

